# Bulk Purchase on Garmin Rino 650



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am in the market for a new GPS and I have settled on getting a Garmin Rino 650. They are usually priced around $400-$450. I have found a couple sites that sell them in a 6 pack for around $1900. This puts them at around $320 each. While that is an awesome deal, I only have one small problem... I don't need 6 of them! Just thought I would jump on here and see if anyone would be interested in pitching in and getting a sweet deal on a GPS. 

Thanks!


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Why dont you buy all 6, then sale 5 and make some money?


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Did you get your gps yet? If your still looking for ppl to go in on with for a bulk purchase, my brother and I would be interested.


----------

